# Need my glasses! Anyfur got a workaround?



## furspot (Aug 4, 2014)

So- I have vision problems for the last 40 + years.  I am trying to build a head that I can use my glasses in. I am hoping that someone has come up with an elegant and simple solution to this issue. Not wanting to re invent a solution that has already been solved, I thought I would ask around. 

I understand from YouTube research that field of vision is restricted in a fursuit, but nothing is said about corrective lenses.   

Help me out. Please.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2014)

Provide sufficient space in the head around your eyes so that your glasses can be accommodated? 

Use contact lenses, if possible, and proceed as normal?


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 4, 2014)

There is some great ideas in this thread.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2014)

Some people cant wear contact lenses.  Also get some military anti fog spray for goggles for your glasses cuz they will fog up.  I say military cuz its the only anti fog spray ive used that works.


----------



## furspot (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife is an optician, and we have been exploring the goggle option,  which is still a bit shaky. Expensive, even with her discounts. Contacts  don't work for me. 

this thread  from Echoshock is a lot of help. Already planning for a *fan* and moving  jaw.  Working out the engineering is hard, but kinda fun challenge.   "Provide extra space on the head"  is also good advice.  I have been  trying to keep it tight so my glasses stay close to my face.  Taking a  look at the dollar store for cheap sunglasses is probably a good next  move.  

Let me know if anything else pops into mind.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2014)

I meant get the goggle spray for your glasses, not get goggles for glasses.


----------



## furspot (Aug 4, 2014)

Batty, you were perfectly clear.  I posted the last before seeing yours. I am trying to engineer in a fan and good circulation. 

Scuba divers use stuff that prevents fogging, but I am trying to avoid the need.  Yes, I like to do it right, but I am also cheap.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 4, 2014)

If your wife is an optician can't you just make some comically large prescription glasses for the fursuit head?


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 4, 2014)

Brazen said:


> If your wife is an optician can't you just make some comically large prescription glasses for the fursuit head?



I like the look of these! Even if they don't alter your vision.


----------



## RatCoffee (Aug 4, 2014)

I just wear my glasses inside my head. I have good ventilation out the mouth, so it doesn't fog up.


----------



## furspot (Aug 4, 2014)

Brazen said:


> If your wife is an optician can't you just make some comically large prescription glasses for the fursuit head?



Prohibitively expensive and impractical.  The distance from the face changes the prescription, and the lenses would be heavy. Anything larger than about 3 inches in diameter (80 millimeters) and it is not standard.  Price skyrockets, and availability drops.  

Part of the problem with the sport goggles is expense as well.


----------



## Flux3r (Oct 29, 2014)

furspot said:


> Prohibitively expensive and impractical.  The distance from the face changes the prescription, and the lenses would be heavy. Anything larger than about 3 inches in diameter (80 millimeters) and it is not standard.  Price skyrockets, and availability drops.
> 
> Part of the problem with the sport goggles is expense as well.




i work in the lab at a private O.D. and i made myself some goggles out of a pair of wiley x Sg1's as they have a a lightweight frame and interchangeable lenses. if you do them in single vision it could work as the sg1's come with a goggle type band option for wear. 

they arent terribly expensive at the moment. only problem i can think of is fogging ( im thinking of drilling some venting holes in the corners, but havent set it up yet.), and if your RX wont fit the lens holders 

just a thought. 

~Flux3r


----------



## Oreo (Oct 29, 2014)

I've considered removing one of the lenses from an old set of readers and hot glueing just the one lens behind the buckram of my bad eye. Would give me dual vision, one for distance, one for reading.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread talks about it in detail.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 30, 2014)

I wear glasses, but I had literally no problem making a little space around my eyes in the foaming progress. My fursuit head fit fine while I wore glasses, and I could see through my glasses, through the fursuit's vision holes, perfectly fine  Also, my glasses don't fog up. If you need the mask to be tight around your face, I guess you could place the close fitting foam around your forehead, above your glasses, and on your cheek bones below your glasses ^_^


----------

